# Limited Entry Cougar tag, now a harvest objective tag



## DHNTR (Jan 13, 2009)

I drew a Limited Entry Cougar tag on the Fillmore Oak Creek Unit, and now is a harvest objective tag. If there is any one that is going out to work there dogs on any of the Harvest Objective Units that I could tagalong with, PLEASE PM.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Well buddy I think I have heard enough, I will never help you out with any tag. Loose my number, this is a slap in the face. Anybody that is going to give up the where abouts of a Big Tom is an idiot, maybe you should get some pots and pans and go trail one out, good luck. You do realize that people have jobs, and what not, I can't pull spare time out of my butt, so you might as well use that tag as toilet paper.

-Hound


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Ouch!!


----------



## DHNTR (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry, I didn’t mean to offend you Hounds inc. I do apologize. I didn’t mean it to be a slap in your face. Sorry man


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

When it comes time to pony up cash for a new dog, I'm by myself. When it comes time to put in the countless hours and expense of training a new dog, I'm by myself. When it comes time to purchase the thousands of dollars of equipment needed to run hounds, I'm by myself. When it comes time to feed, shovel, and maintain my dog kennels, once again I'm all alone. But when it comes time to actually pull it all together and go hunting, suddenly I have any number of permit holders wanting to tag along.

Sorry, but I only do favors for friends.......and as far as I can tell, I don't have any friends.


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh cmon kevin d i'm ur pal. :wink:


----------



## BB44 (Feb 14, 2009)

*DHNTR*

Hey man, Contact Shane Scott at hightopoutfitters.com He is always looking for a good excuse to run his dogs. Maybe he can help you out.


----------

